

The PhD Octopus - DaniFong
http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/octopus.html

======
Alex3917
Excellent submission. I found his use of the phrase "the Mandarin disease"
really intriguing, and it turns out so did other people; if you Google the
phrase there is a lot of really good commentary on this piece.

~~~
iamwil
oddly enough, same here. I wondered about writing papers on metaphysics...then
I saw the article was dated 1903.

------
michael_dorfman
Any guess as to who the brilliant student was (whose published thesis was a
"most brilliant contribution to metaphysics")?

